# Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition - Key aktiviert läßt sich aber nicht installieren



## MichaelG (19. Februar 2016)

*Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition - Key aktiviert läßt sich aber nicht installieren*

Gibts eine Lösung oder braucht man bei dem mittlerweile 4 Jahre!!! alten Spiel immer noch Dauer-VPN ?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Februar 2016)

Wann hast du es denn aktiviert?

90 Tage nach Aktivierung sollte die Installation auf wundersame Weise funktionieren, kein VPN notwendig.


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2016)

Die Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition ist 1 Jahr und 4 Monate alt 

Hast du es auf der Systemplatte installiert oder auf einer anderen ?
Die Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition hat ja einen Geolock für Deutschland weil sie Uncut ist.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2016)

*Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition - Key aktiviert läßt sich aber nicht install...*



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wann hast du es denn aktiviert?
> 
> 90 Tage nach Aktivierung sollte die Installation auf wundersame Weise funktionieren, kein VPN notwendig.



Im November wenn ich nicht falsch liege.  Daher ja die Frage. Hab mal nachgesehen. Am 22.12.2015.  Also doch noch warten.

Installiert ist es nicht auf der Systemplatte sondern auf einer normalen HDD. 

Übrigens ist Sleeping Dogs (normal) vom August 2012. Zumindestens laut Kaufdatum meiner Vanilla-Version 1.0. Das meinte ich mit den 4 Jahren.


----------

